# Skat-Blast bead blast cabinets



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone built one from the kit they sell? I need a bead blaster in the shop and they come very highly recommended. Looks like I could buy their kit and then build a cabinet to my liking. Also I’m poor so I like it cuz it’s not $2,000


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

How big of a cabinet do you need? I do a lot of blasting with my body work and restorations. The two most critical things are how well the cabinet evacuates dust so you can see what you're blasting, and how well it recirculates media.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I could build any size with their kit. I'd like a little larger one, like their 34"W x 24"D.

https://www.tptools.com/Skat-Blast-Master-Build-Your-Own-Trigger-Cabinet-Kit-33-Medium-Lens,7198.html?b=d*8042


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

I have one of their cabinets. Have used it many years. They make good stuff. As hay josh said, you will need a vacuum system to pull the dust out of the cabinet.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I built one from a oil tank, one from a house furnace. Use a suction style blast gun. Expanded steel for a bottom, door in the end and plexiglass for a window. Got the gloves from harbor freight. It works. It's not industrial. It works. It's not pretty. It works...


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

It seams most everything I do is too big for a cabinet. I built one years ago and I think I have used it once or twice..


----------

